# OHHH MARNIE.....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 29, 2006)

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin I have been coming on the board off and on all darn day




: :bgrin Come on now --you HAVE to share that email I got early this morning



:



:



:



: WE"RE WAITING. :bgrin :lol: Corinne


----------



## Bassett (Sep 29, 2006)

I went down and saw that precious little girl this morning. I honestly don't think I've ever seen anything cuter.



:



: She is just so darn gorgeous. I would take her home in a second. :lol: But I don't think Marnie would let me. :lol: Bonnie B

Hey wait a minute. My email had 3 pictures of the new baby. Yours didn't?



I wonder why. Bonnie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Bonnie, Yes, mine did have 3 pics I just didnt want to say what the email was about :bgrin She sure is a doll,



: and I would take her home in a second, so Marnie if she comes up missing in your pasture...dont come looking by me...lol... :bgrin Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 29, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Okay ladies, everybody is really wondering what the pictures are...



: We want to see three pictures too... :new_multi: Where's Marnie??



: Lol... I know I'm curious!! Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett (Sep 29, 2006)

Corrine, I'm Sooooo sorry. I spoiled the surprise. :no: Bonnie


----------



## Marnie (Sep 29, 2006)

When I got home from work last night, at 11:30, this precious bundle was already up and looking for the milk machine. We measured her at 20.5" tall. I just can't believe I have been so blessed!
















Tarbaby is her daddy and Scooter is her momma. I think she's precious.


----------



## jdomep (Sep 30, 2006)

That is the cutest little donkey I have EVER seen!!!



: You are blessed indeed.


----------



## Denali (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow!! What gorgeous baby!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :aktion033: What are you naming the little darling?

Vicki


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 30, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Awwww... she is so ADORABLE!!



: I am in love!!



:



: She is really a doll! I've never seen one with markings quite like that! I'm sorry that you missed the birth, but thankful that she didn't need you. She did a great job!



: What color is Tarbaby? Congratulations! :aktion033: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 30, 2006)

What a precious little baby



: She is a keeper



: I would love to see a pic of Papa. So glad Mom & Baby are doing well. Ebony or Raven would be cute names



: Teri


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 30, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! She is one of my favorite colors!



:


----------



## qtrrae (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, I FINALLY got up to Marnie's to see that little precious jenny!

She is even more adorable then her pictures!



:

Marnie is so proud of her and that little stinker is so tame and friendly, she even tries to sit in Marnie's lap!

I did try to sneak her home with me but between Scooter(mom) who doesn't leave her out of her sight and between Marnie keeping an eye on me - I just thought I'd better let her there!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 7, 2006)

Donna, You know- you could of hid that lil darling at MY house! :bgrin



:



: Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

ok that has got to be the cutest donkey i have ever seen (don't tell mine) - i said AAAAWWWW right out loud at work when the pics came up LOL.

(hey how come there isn't a smiley with a finger to his lips saying SHHHH??) got any recent pics?


----------



## Shari (Nov 22, 2006)

She is just too adorable!



:


----------

